

My PHP Book Just Hit #1 At Amazon - Grab It Free - RawData
http://www.marketingfool.com/my-php-book-just-hit-1-at-amazon.html

======
hartror
> My PHP Book Just Hit #1 At Amazon

 _PHP Programming For Affiliate Marketers_ best seller in . . . "Kindle Store
> Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Computers & Internet > Programming > PHP
Category"

Well you can't blame a guy for trying I guess.

~~~
RawData
Hey, I'll take it!

------
kefs
:(

We're sorry, we could not complete your purchase.

Your Kindle account is registered at Amazon.ca. To shop for Kindle titles
available for your country, please shop at Amazon.ca.

~~~
RawData
Just go to your Amazon.ca website and search for the book title...it's
available there: [http://www.amazon.ca/PHP-Programming-Affiliate-Marketers-
ebo...](http://www.amazon.ca/PHP-Programming-Affiliate-Marketers-
ebook/dp/B00A2TTNR0)

------
lukeholder
Im marking this as spam.

~~~
RawData
A free book about coding at Hackernews is spam?

------
danso
Currently, it's the only free PHP Kindle book: [http://www.amazon.com/Best-
Sellers-Kindle-Store-PHP-Computer...](http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-
Kindle-Store-PHP-Computer-Programming/zgbs/digital-
text/6361573011/ref=zg_bs_fvp_p_f_6361573011?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1)

But can't complain about free books, I guess.

~~~
RawData
When I checked earlier today there were 20+ free php books...not sure why
Amazon is only showing mine now... It's #2 in the overall programming category
and #1 in php... _shrugs_ neat.

------
apathetic
It says it's $11.94.

~~~
RawData
It was only free for 24 hours...sorry. :-( now it's $9.94 for the kindle and
like $24.95 for paperback I think...

